# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Upgrading few parts, guidance needed.

## Zaphry

I am intending to upgrade my motherboard as it has gotten slow and old. Also at sametime I have to buy new CPU as I don't want to buy old 1155 pinned motherboard. 
These are the old parts which I have now. I also have to invest to new 16gb memory cards as new motherboard would support only DDR4.

Processor
Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1230 v2 (8M Cache, 3.30 GHz) Specifications

Motherboard
ASRock > Z68 Pro3

These would be the new parts, I am going to order abroad as prices are better there and warranty works well. 
Processor
Intel Core i7 6700 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX

Memorycards
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...t_1034074.html

Motherboard
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...l_1015491.html

So the question is, is the price/quality good with these and what would you change and why in these parts? Also ordering few fans for the new case.

----------


## Lynical

Your processor isn't really a good deal for that price.
Since you're from Germany ( I assume? as the language of the website is german )
You could just buy this processor: Amazon.com: Intel Core i7 6700K 4.00 GHz Unlocked Quad Core Skylake Desktop Processor, Socket LGA 1151 [BX80662I76700K]: Computers & Accessories from the german amazon version though, but this is the link to the global one.

For the other parts, I'll be updating this post later with more specific information on what you could save and what to buy to get even a better pc out of it, I'm currently at work. Once I get home I'll be working on the post  :Smile:

----------


## Zaphry

This is waaaaay old thread. Currently already having 6700k, Z170 pro gaming, 16gb DDR4 3200MHz and about to order new 8192MB EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX.
And nouuuu, I am not german, prices for hardware just happens to be cheaper there.

----------


## AbdelrezakSilo

Ned pokimon accont lvl 40 and hav all pokimon

----------


## AnnaSupova

I totally agree with you

----------

